# horror movie prop game



## deadmansprty (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi all,
Glad I found this site. I need some help. Last year I organized a Halloween party for our local YMCA at which I work. The theme was The Famous Dead Person's Ball which I borrowed from some creative people in California. Everyone had to come dressed as a famous dead person either real or fictional. We ran a Guess the Horror Movie Challenge. We set up props/scenes from 13 different horror movies and guests had to guess the movies. If they got all 13 right they were entered into a drawing to win an overnight stay in Toronto. Everybody loved it and we would like to duplicate it again this year, the trouble is, I am having a hard time coming up with enough doable props from new movies. We would like to have 13 again. These are the props and movies we used last year:

1. Gravemarker with Carrie White's name printed on it set up in front of a small pile of dirt(grave) with hand coming out. CARRIE

2. A yellow raincoat and meat hook. I KNOW WHAT YOU DID LAST SUMMER

3. A plate of french fries with a bloody finger in them. THE HITCHER

4. the Handbook for the Recently Deceased BEETLEJUICE

5. A copy of Misery's Child by Paul Sheldon and a small sledgehammer. MISERY

6. A skeleton with a pirate hat and an apple in it's hand. PIRATES OF THE CARRIBEAN

7. a ghost with black rimmed glasses on it's face. HALLOWEEN

8. a plate with a slab of liver some fava beans and a bottle of chianti next to it. SILENCE OF THE LAMBS

9. a head with a decomposing face set on a table with a sweater and two candles. FRIDAY THE 13TH PART 2

10. an old fashioned type writer with a stack of paper next to it that read "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy" over and over. THE SHINING

11. a table with several chairs stacked up on it. POLTERGIEST

12. piles of rocks and stick people. BLAIR WITCH PROJECT

13. rocking chair with the form of a person in an old lady wig facing the wall. PSYCHO

As you can see some were easier than others, but there were a few stumpers and all of them were non-labor intensive to make. If you have any other suggestions for me for this year I would be so grateful. Thanks


----------



## Ray A Rottin (Jun 8, 2005)

Hmmm... let's see...

You could have a TV set and a VCR setup with a video sticking out of the VCR, labeled "Copy". Have the TV just showing "snow".... THE RING.

Let's see, what else...

If you have a "severed head" prop, you could put it on a silver platter, put icing on it and birthday candles..... CREEPSHOW (the first story)

What else...

A bunch of bottle rockets, a broken baseball bat (it had a phrase on it, but I don't remember what it was... at least I think it did), and some old soda cans..... STEVEN KING'S SILVER BULLET.

Maybe... A black fishnet stocking put on a manequin leg, some red wax lips (those kind you find in the candy stores), rubber gloves, and a meatloaf.... ROCKY HORROR PICTURE SHOW (although, I'm not sure if that would qualify as "horror" per se.)

Okay, that's all my brain has for now...


----------



## Ray A Rottin (Jun 8, 2005)

I got one more.... 

A box of Kentucky Fried Chicken, an alarm clock set to a few minutes before midnight, and some Christmas lights...... GREMLINS


----------



## Ray A Rottin (Jun 8, 2005)

Another thought....

This one might be hard to get all the props for it but...

Some small religious statues (Mary, Jesus, Saints, etc.), some small military soldier statues, some child drawings done in crayon of people and rainbows, and a wedding ring (placed off to the side a bit away from the other stuff).............. THE SIXTH SENSE.

Here's another one that popped into my head...

A bunch of sunglasses (all dark and look the same), maybe a toy machine gun or weapons, and some signs right near them that says... "OBEY", "CONSUME", "MARRY AND REPRODUCE"................... John Carpenter's THEY LIVE.


----------



## deadmansprty (Aug 6, 2005)

Those are great!! Thanks. If you have any more please keep them coming.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

A piece of broken water logged wood with the word dane on it.
not to hard ,but fun and esay to make.


----------



## Ray A Rottin (Jun 8, 2005)

Marksin said:


> A piece of broken water logged wood with the word dane on it.
> not to hard ,but fun and esay to make.



At the risk of sounding like an idiot... I have no idea what movie you're referring to. What is it?


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

john carpenters THE FOG, Its what the kid finds on the beach, half of the sign of the ship that went down.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

And im glad you had to ask,it means the question is a good one.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

How about a bunch of red balloons and a paper sailboat? Maybe a spider or two.

For the movie "IT".

A children's toy tiara, a sash with the word "Prom Queen" and a thrift store prom dress that's been ripped and burned.

For the movie "Prom Night 1 or 2".

Hockey mask and Knife (as a gimme).

And of course you could make or buy the puzzle cube from "Hellraiser". The pattern wouldn't be hard to print out somewhere and glue onto a rubik's or something.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

* A tombstone with the name "Church" on it (or you could look up the epitaphs in the book). You could also put a child's red tennis shoe (ugh!) in front of the tombstone, or a scalpel. - Pet Sematary

* A bottle labeled "Lot-6" and a syringe. You could add a clipboard with researcher's notes on subject "Andy McGee" - Firestarter

* Throw around some feathers and splotches of blood - The Birds

* A bowl of pea soup - The Exorcist

* A valentine box of chocolates (with or without the bloody heart inside) - My Bloody Valentine

* I was trying to remember When A Stranger Calls and I thought a phone and ... were there any notes to the babysitter or something that could also be added to provide a bit more clue than just a phone? Anyway...

* A Santa's hat and an axe - Silent Night, Deadly Night

* A birthday cake and a shish kebab skewer - Happy Birthday To Me

And depending on how you define 'horror' <g>:

* A wooden stake and pom-poms (I think blue and gold were the team colors) - Buffy the Vampire Slayer

* A white mouse and a flyer for a teacher's convention - The Witches


Well, there's my efforts.  HTH!


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Oh yeah! Forgot my dead giveaway suggestion (and also my favorite horror flick):

* A reel-to-reel with the label "Session 9"


----------



## sambucaman (Aug 8, 2005)

Hows about a black and red striped torn jumper, and a tatty old stetsun, from the Elm St series.

Also a Baseball bat and a box of 12" vynall records, from Shaun of The Dead


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

A real simple one - A "Prom Dress" covered in blood, hanging on a wire hanger - CARRIE (revisited)
A bag of "Stay-Puft" marshmallows - GHOSTBUSTERS
A silver-tipped walking stick (A Wolf's Head would be nice) and a bouquet of Wolfbane - THE WOLFMAN 
A handfull of ancient-looking gauze bandage - THE MUMMY


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Muy daughter just came up with one:
A big glob of slimey green mucous - GHOSTBUSTERS


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

A Chainsaw


----------



## sambucaman (Aug 8, 2005)

How about some cards scattered around the room with; 
Gluttony, Greed, Sloth, Envy, Wrath, Pride, Lust,
of course from the film Seven (or Se7en)


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

a vaccum, a broom, and a mop with a tape playing "I put a spell on you" for HOCUS POCUS


----------



## Victoria (Aug 11, 2003)

Some more thoughts (and adding onto previous ones):

A chainsaw, a bloody butcher apron, and a disheveled meal, half eaten TEXAS CHAINSAW MASSACRE

Birds with bloody beaks, a bloody blond wig, and feathers strewn about THE BIRDS

A weird b/w video playing, going in & out of static THE RING


And you can add one of those horrible "Time Out Kids" (you see them at craft fairs) to your Blair Witch scene


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Two metallic balls with knives sticking out of them - PHANTASM 2
A puppet resembling any of the ones in - Puppetmaster
Jack o'lantern, map of NY, maybe a horseshoe,and a colonial era hat - Sleepy Hollow
A small rainbow pattern shirt and red coveralls - Childs Play
All I got right now.


----------



## The Patriot (Aug 1, 2005)

You could really open up many new props if you also bring in Television shows. How about a cook book (meat cookbook preferred) and put a jacket on it titled: To Serve Man. Classic Twilight Zone episode which would be an intermediate prop.

We really need a good one that would stump the party but would still be from a movie that everybody might know. I loved the Pet Cemetary props...was Church the name of the cat? If so a kitty collar with his name would suffice.


----------



## The Patriot (Aug 1, 2005)

Oh I just thought of one that would be possibly the grand finale and hopefully the toughest. It needs to be something that everybody has heard of...even if they never saw it. But it needs to be tough that only one or two might guess. 

Well I liked the theme of food being used (pea soup and such) Have a plate with a slab of Meat Loaf on it. Notice I capitalized it....The Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## The Patriot (Aug 1, 2005)

Just thought of another one.

A Zag Nut candy bar.

Beatleguise


----------



## deadmansprty (Aug 6, 2005)

Thank you all once again for the wonderful suggestions! I have printed them out and am going to use tons of them for this years party and maybe next as well!!
Whenever I am stumped for halloween creativity I know this is the place to turn to 
DMP


----------



## The Patriot (Aug 1, 2005)

I have to say thank you also for posting this because I am going to use it at my first Halloween party this year. The great thing about it is I'm going to put the 13 props set up all around my house and property with the number of the station on it. The great thing is it forces people, without them realizing it, to walk around and mingle and to see the decorations and props around the house and property. Some people like to just come and plop down and sit and do nothing at a party...I'm trying to create a party that gets people to walk around and mingle.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

*Horror Movie Theme Decorating*

We're doing movie theme decorating for the interior of the house this year, and we're still looking for ideas. I remembered there being some old threads that had horror movie decorating in 'em, and I found this little gem thread. So, I'm bumping this message up because I would love it if people could add some more ideas to it.

Since we're not looking for people to guess (it's just decorating, not a game), the ideas don't have to be so subtle 

Some of the other things we've thought of, include:

* An alien invasion scene - tipped over TV playing snow, soft green lighting, and broadcast of 'War of the Worlds' playing. We also have a vinyl "Destroy All Humans" poster that will be used somehow hehe

* Ghostbuster costume and related paraphernalia hanging in the bathroom, with globs of green slime

So... others? Please lol


----------



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

I am thinking you need something from 'Rosemary's Baby'. Now, I haven't seen this flick in ages but the first thing that springs to mind is that long white nightgown Mia Farrow wore. I wonder how har it would be to find one of those old school prams, that would be the obvious prop.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

We have a Hollywood/Movie theme this year and are doing the prop game.

I have the "scripts" with the directions for the game and players will be put into groups to answer the "quiz' Also on the Script is a place for everyone to vote for Best Hair, Make-up, and Costume.

We have come up with 24 Movies to be guessed, some scarry some not, we have people at the party from 6 years old to 85.

For the trail
1. BIG stuffed Lion with a Crown
2. Typewritter with all work no play makes Jack a dull boy on paper
3. Micmac Indian Burial Grounds sign
4. Pirate Pennant Banner - couple other pirtate things
5. A "wall" with kids hand prints, rocks, sticks
6. Bloody Bunny (stuffed) in a Pot
7. Hannibal Mask & Bottle of Chianti
8. A birds nest with the number 1 with wings over it
9. Electric Chair with a little mouse
10. Our Bottomless pit, with a Eat Me & a Drink Me item
11. A BIG blow up Plane with Snakes on it
12. Hocky Mask and Big Knife
13. A Vollyball with a Bloody hand print and twigs taped to it


In the House

1. Up to the House we have brick walkway that we will paint yellow, fake Witch legs, Black Witch Dress and Black Witch hat and Broom on ground, and Bucket
2. An E.T Charm
3. Harry Potter Glasses Scarf & Wand
4. A Ralphy "barbie" Doll in a Pink Bunny Suit with a Red Rider B.B Gun
5. Thing 1 & Thing 2 Large Stuffed doll/Pillows
6. A Dinner tray with a plate and cover, on the plate lettuce, tomato, & Rat
7. Handbook for the Recently Deceased
8. Heart shaped box of candy & a (cow) Heart 
9. A Blonde Manniquin with Blackbirds and Love birds, feathers and blood
10. A Incredibles Bank
11. And the Bathroom has Red lightbulbs, B&W pictures from Psycho all over, a fake shower curtian with a black sillouette and a motion activated recorder with the "EEEE EEEE EEEE" Knife stabbing sound


I do have people looking around for other ideas, some of these I like, others I know we can do better.


----------



## MJDeadzines (Oct 17, 2006)

If you have seen the movie Se7en you know what happens at the end. **bit of spoiler** 

A suggestion would be very easy a cardboard box addressed to Detective David Mills (Brad Pitts character) and on the outside of the box you can make it look like theres blood dripping out of it. 

or possibly something to do with the seven deadly sins (from the movie)

how about things from the Saw movies?


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks, I like the idea for Sev7en, in fact I think we thought of the one once before, but some how it got forgotten, in fact I have a maniquin head that would work perfect for that.

Does anyone remember excatly how the box was addressed? Was it on the box itself or was there an envelope or what?

With doing that we can bump Thing 1 and Thing 2 of the list,


----------



## MJDeadzines (Oct 17, 2006)

I believe there was just a box but it's been a while since I have seen the movie. I think it was taped shut because I remember a pocket knife cutting it open. I don't have the movie or I'd check real quick. 

Glad I contributed, I am new to this board but not to haunting.


----------



## JSellers202 (Apr 24, 2007)

I just watched the box scene in Seven. The box was approx 12" on all sides and had a please handle with care fragile sticker on all four sides that looked kind of like this http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do...-_-Shopping Comp-_-Datafeed-_-Office Supplies

There was a large label on top possible an 8.5" x 11" sheet of paper, but they didn't show it in any detail.


----------



## deadmansprty (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi Madam C
I have to admit I 'borrowed' the idea from someone else online. I can't even remember where or how find it now, but it was just a person's web site for their own Halloween Party. It was not, however, from a published source as far as I know. Good luck with the book. I own a small independant bookstore and I would happily carry it
DMP


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

A leather bound book, and an old reel to reel tape player----The Evil Dead.


----------



## DEE (Sep 1, 2009)

This game is fantastic have been including it in my annual party and people just love it. I am running out of ideas though. Anyone have anything new they could suggest?


----------



## Tink (Jul 17, 2009)

1408 on a door.

Bloody shower curtain - Psycho

Mrs. Lovett's Meat Pies - Sweeny Todd

REDRUM on a wall oppisite a mirror - The Shining

Travis Co. Texas sign - Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## chartreusechaos (Jul 7, 2009)

I've done this game a few times. Some of my clues are puns/tongue-in-cheek.

stuffed bird - THE BIRDS
large bolt and nut - FRANKENSTEIN
sign with bloody letters REDRUM - THE SHINING
tomato with teeth - ATTACK OF THE KILLER TOMATOES
stuffed lamb with tape over its mouth - SILENCE OF THE LAMBS
banana - KING KONG
stuffed rat - WILLARD
dirty gauze - THE MUMMY
corn - CHILDREN OF THE CORN
sledge hammer - MISERY
plant with name tag "Audrey II" - LITTLE SHOP OF HORRORS
stuffed st. bernard - CUJO
gravestone for George Stark - THE DARK HALF


----------

